# Has anyone ever tried this



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has ever tried the Buff K-9 supplements for the pit.
here is the site and the product\
BuffK-9 by Platinum Canine: Boost your dog?s lean muscle, joint and heart health

reason why i ask is because im gonna want to put some size on my male and eventually my female when she is old enough. but dont want to give them crap already heard that bully max is crap was wondering if this is too. He is very active but at 68 pounds and and hyper i wanna get him into weight pulling which i know will make him tone but i also want to bulk him up.
Thanks guys


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Ingredients:

BuffK-9’s Proprietary Blend 4,000mg

Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin D, Vitamin E, Vitamin K, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin, B-6, Folic Acid, B-12, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, Calcium, Phosphorus, Iodine, Magnesium, Zinc, Selenium, Copper, Chromium, Potassium, Silica, Lycopene, Lutein

BuffK-9’s Amino Pump

Valine, Threonine, isoleucine, Phenylalanine, Methionine, Arginine, Lysine, Tyrosine, Histidine, Proline, Glutamine, Aspartic Acid, Serine, Glycine, Alanine, Dextrose, Whey Protein

BuffK-9’s Health, Vitality & Joint

Flax Seed (Omega 3, 6, 9), Turmeric, Boswella


__________________________________________________

Whenever I see the words "Proprietary Blend" I get nervous. Mostly speaking from a human supplement standpoint. But at least they actually list their ingredients, although not the quantity of each. 

The amino pump has the majority of the major Amino Acid groups, including the branch chains. And Dextrose (which is sugar more or less) and whey protein.

You would really only want to give this to a dog after it worked it some fashion. Pulling weight or some other muscle using activity. 

Dextrose released the insulin which is a scavenger hormone and would increase uptake of the aminos and whey protein. 

At least looking at it, there is at least some science behind the ingredients. The vitamins , minerals and fish oils I don't see anything wrong with.

I would caution that there are a few herbs in there - Turmeric and Boswellia (I assume they mean this and not boswella) and you should be careful with mixing medications / treatments. So just let your Vet know what he's taking before starting any medication treatment. 

I'm speaking from a human physiology background though and honestly don't know how much dog's vary from humans in regards to nutritional breakdown, protein synthesis and hormone reaction. Although I imagine its not TERRIBLY different. 

There is a thread around here somewhere about supplements, and some of the more "working dog" oriented members spoke up with their personal experiences.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally nothing beats a solid diet, proper exercise and proper work. All these products in my opinion are marketing scams, even if it works why take this route when you can do it 100% naturally without the use of these things?

Diet, conditioning and genetics sums this up. Genetically if your dog doesn't have it your dog doesn't have it.

Why do you want to "bulk" up your pup anyway? Just wondering.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Unnecessary. Good food like orijen or anything by champion will do the trick.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Personally nothing beats a solid diet, proper exercise and proper work. All these products in my opinion are marketing scams, even if it works why take this route when you can do it 100% naturally without the use of these things?
> 
> Diet, conditioning and genetics sums this up. Genetically if your dog doesn't have it your dog doesn't have it.
> 
> Why do you want to "bulk" up your pup anyway? Just wondering.


i dont want to bulk up my pup thats why i said when my pup gets older. And because i would want to put some size on them. I was just asking what people have heard about the products


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Hemi said:


> i dont want to bulk up my pup thats why i said when my pup gets older. And because i would want to put some size on them. I was just asking what people have heard about the products


I understand that but genetics will be the final say so for you and your dogs. If your dogs are not genetically meant to be big, they will not be. If they are, it will come. Using supplements marketed towards "bulking body mass" in dogs generally doesn't work, some can help speed up the process per se however in the end if you work your dogs effectively and feed a proper diet your dogs will have the same result.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Personally nothing beats a solid diet, proper exercise and proper work. All these products in my opinion are marketing scams, even if it works why take this route when you can do it 100% naturally without the use of these things?
> 
> Diet, conditioning and genetics sums this up. Genetically if your dog doesn't have it your dog doesn't have it.
> 
> Why do you want to "bulk" up your pup anyway? Just wondering.


:goodpost:
a proper diet and execise would work best , its genetic mostly like KM said. I dont like alot of these "suppliments " that build muscle i think most are scams and if you just put the work in yourself could see the same results. this isnt a magic powder you would still have to work them and most likely get the same results without the powders.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

All these statements are like telling a professional athlete or body builder not to take whey protein.

Maybe the OP wants to get his dog into weight pulling, or agility.

Obviously a solid diet is key, but there is nothing wrong with adding Fish oil, or Kelp sprinkles, or other vitamin supplements to your dog's food.

The basics are healthy diet and solid exercise routine.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> All these statements are like telling a professional athlete or body builder not to take whey protein.
> 
> Maybe the OP wants to get his dog into weight pulling, or agility.
> 
> ...


Vitamin supplements are fine but in the end its not going to magically make your dog bigger or ripped. You have to put the work into it. Genetics for dogs is slightly different than humans, just about any human can get ripped if they put the time and effort into their work out routines, eat properly and even use supplements to help replenish the body. In dogs, not every dog can get conditioned just because you put the time and work into them.

You would rarely see an EB conditioned in the same sense as we view an APBT, for instance. Same goes with just about any dog breed, the level of conditioning and being fit is limited to what the genetics will allow.

This is also why some dogs can be easily conditioned with virtually no real work while others it takes quite a long journey to get the same results.

I understand what your saying however in some areas human and k9 genetics do not go hand to hand or can be cross referenced.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

NateDieselF4i said:


> .
> 
> Obviously a solid diet is key, but there is nothing wrong with adding Fish oil, or Kelp sprinkles, or other vitamin supplements to your dog's food.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> All these statements are like telling a professional athlete or body builder not to take whey protein.
> 
> Maybe the OP wants to get his dog into weight pulling, or agility.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the post and understanding it. :clap:



KMdogs said:


> Vitamin supplements are fine but in the end its not going to magically make your dog bigger or ripped. You have to put the work into it. Genetics for dogs is slightly different than humans, just about any human can get ripped if they put the time and effort into their work out routines, eat properly and even use supplements to help replenish the body. In dogs, not every dog can get conditioned just because you put the time and work into them.
> 
> You would rarely see an EB conditioned in the same sense as we view an APBT, for instance. Same goes with just about any dog breed, the level of conditioning and being fit is limited to what the genetics will allow.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are trying to say. but by what you are saying that by taking this powder is not gonna magically make my dog bigger shows me that you didnt read my inital post fully. Let me say it again im going to get my dog into weight pulling. which means yes im going to work him like you said i have to do I totally understand that. I know for sure that there isnt this magic powder thats gonna bulk ur dog up. I get it i know genetics plays a big key in how ur dog is gonna look. Im just looking to see if anyone has used it before or knows someone who has to et their feedback on it.

Here is my male










Here is his dad










So i know he has the genetics just trying to give him extra vitamins and a " post workout " meal per say


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hemi said:


> Wondering if anyone has ever tried the Buff K-9 supplements for the pit.
> here is the site and the product\
> BuffK-9 by Platinum Canine: Boost your dog?s lean muscle, joint and heart health
> 
> ...


Like I told you at the park on Sunday, exercise! Haha I don't see anything wrong with researching a product. It's what any responsible person would do instead of going out and just buying the crap. I made a similar thread about NuVet Plus & Show stopper. Anyway, just keep him on that bb wilderness and feed him after he's worked. And remember his age plays a part. Hook him up to them tires and run him at the duck pond. Those hills will do him some good upruns:


----------



## Samael (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry Ignore my post... on my phone, stinking touch screens and can't delete posts


----------



## Tonicshot (Jul 19, 2012)

I am feeding my APBT small amounts of bee pollen, royal jelly and propolis. Pet power trinity is what it is called. Good for overall health and wellness. The aminos and the nature of bee pollen being so natural, in ways like a multivitamin for humans and animals alike can be essential for my little buddy's growth in small amounts. Although, I do agree with the previous posts on diet, exercise and genetics playing big roles in muscle growth and size.


----------

